# Looking to pick up a Glock 21 4th Generation



## macmovieman (Apr 14, 2011)

Well I originally fell in love with the XDm45 until I found out I could not buy it in California. Are there any restrictions on this gun in California? If not I would like to buy it this weekend and have it shipped to me from Buds. I sold my Sig P220 and would like to try something different.


----------



## RUT (Aug 28, 2008)

>>If not I would like to buy it this weekend and have it shipped to me from Buds<<

*Best to give Bud's a call.... they'd probably know the answer.*


----------

